# Dos and donts for FET



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi girls can anyone give me a refresher for the dos and donts in run up to treatment - any vitamins I should be taking and foods etc to take and what to avoid 

Xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello Fi,

I am hoping to get added to the list for FET so your post interests me  I havent started googling / obsessing just yet    however, i think when it is my turn i will stock up on the brazil nuts and try to have a good healthy diet and drink at least 2 litres of water a day.  I have been taking pre-conception mulitvitamins for months combined with a separate folic acid tablet prescribed by my doctor.
This time i am trying acupuncture.  I have also heard good reports about Maya massage.
Hope you are well x
E


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Erin what preconception vitamins are you taking 

Xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fi,
I take centrum pregnancy care.  It is marketed for use 'before and during pregnancy'.  I used to take pregnacure but got the Centrum in boots ' 3 for 2' offer. I've read alot about acupuncture and Maya for preparing the body to accept the embryos.  Also read a bit about endo scratch so might try that as well for good measure 
Have you started your tx?  Hope it is going well
E
X


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great Erin I must go get some tomorrow in boots
Yea I started spraying on thurs past so far so good just hope I don't get the dreaded night sweats again lol

The joys

Take care xx


----------

